
Is rugby too dangerous for children to play? - DanBC
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/features/is-rugby-too-dangerous-for-children-to-play-9778518.html
======
sbuk
For balance, a recent study conducted by the University of Bath and published
in the BMJ showed that a series of simple exercises can drastically reduce (by
72%) injury in schoolboy rugby players.

[http://bjsm.bmj.com/content/51/15/1140](http://bjsm.bmj.com/content/51/15/1140)

------
DanBC
There are a couple of fixes that have been suggested.

1) Ban tackles. This has the advantage of being safe for all children who
don't tackle, but possibly increases risk as soon as they start tackling
because they have no idea how to tackle safely.

2) Stop grouping child rugby players by age, and start grouping them by both
size and skill. This is especially important since schools have increased
professionalism of the game - they're all more serious about it, which risks
more injury.

~~~
sbuk
Alternatively, ban rugby in schools, where winning and school pride are placed
above individual development and often taught by people that are not qualified
to do so.

